# Props and vandalism/stealing



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

I have worked so hard on all my stuff. I would really be upset if anything was stolen or vandalized. This will be the first year Im doing a long and coming yard haunt. I live in a decent area but im still worried. I would like to have my outdoor haunt out Oct 1 but think I might wait till my party the Sat before Halloween? Has anyone had problems?


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

If u look at the when should i decorate thread seems lots have problems myself i norm have everything out by the end first week of oct. At least and keep up till nov 1st or so never a issue in the two locations i have been at. 
Hoping none this yr. But will have security cameras watching the yard


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you do a search on "prop vandalism" or "stolen prop", you'll find a number of threads that discuss this perennial topic


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A security camera (or fake security camera) cuts down on kids wanting to mess with your stuff. Sitting outside in all black with a paintball gun works too.


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks - sad we do this for us and for everyone yet their is always someone who spoils it for everyone. Think Im gonna stick to props out on party and halloween only. I will put my tombstones out first though- they also were a work engraved  spent alot of time. Guess if the hellions that steal and pillage really new us they would'nt DARE!


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> If you do a search on "prop vandalism" or "stolen prop", you'll find a number of threads that discuss this perennial topic


 Not sure how to find what you mentiones- new here . Sorry:xbones:


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Some here put those cheap alarms on props soif there moded alarm go off.
If someone can move my large items more power to em. More i read im thinking about screwing some my stuff into ground, rebarb or something. Around here as long as its not copper or some type of metal u can get money for it shouldnt go anywhere


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ms Poison said:


> Not sure how to find what you mentiones- new here . Sorry:xbones:


You can search for posts based on username, word(s) in the post or just in the subject or by date.

To access the search feature, click on the "search" link at the top of most pages.

For instance, searching for Roxy's suggested "prop vandalism" returns 11 threads on the topic.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have yet to have any vandalism on my props or set up but I know it can happen. I put everything out throughout the month, but the fence/ stones are up on October 1st at latest. I find that a good fence with limited access points helps out with keeping stuff in your yard. If you make it harder to take stuff, stuff sticks around. At the same point, it really depends on your neighborhood and what age the kids down the road just turned.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> A security camera (or fake security camera) cuts down on kids wanting to mess with your stuff. Sitting outside in all black with a paintball gun works too.


A 12Ga loaded with rock salt and peppercorns works better...

JK...

I find a Harbor Freight "Smile you're on Camera" sign and a couple of Motion Detector floods can help quite a bit.

RandalB


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Sitting outside in all black with a paintball gun works too.


I do this now! Ha, kidding! Great idea BioH


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I live in a nice area in a nice town but there is always a punk out there creating problems. I never set up my graveyard until the day of because I just don't trust the world we live in. Although, at times I will set up a few things that are attached to the house within a few days of Halloween. 

Due to the time, effort and love for my props I just don't take the chance. I would love to have things up and running for days. It is a drag setting everything up and breaking down within one day...I mean it REALLY SUCKS!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We take the same approach as Lunatic - most of our graveyard goes up and comes down the day of Halloween. It isn't just concern about having things stolen or vandalized, either. There is also the issue of Mother Nature not treating your set up as a lady should


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Dave at Pandemic Cemetery did a video on protecting props. As well, I have heard of using a personal alarm or a battery powered window/door alarm, mounting it in the prop and staking a pull cord to the ground.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Dave's idea, but I'm the inconsiderate jerk who would also secure the cable to the side of the porch, so if they do snatch something and run, when they reach the end of that cable, it yanks them back on their butt.


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

I really don't think security cams would do any good. Someone steals/vandalizes what good will it do even if I see there pic on the cam? The damage will already be done and I wont know whos on the cam anyway. Yeah rock salt and pepper works awesome if u patrol all night and if you live the country 
Im gonna stick to my plan - sucks though


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

*Dave-*

I totally like your idea that may be more workable for me. But still dont want to put my standing peeps out no way to do with wire. Im just gonna start with the tombstones and see what happens I guess. I have have lived here for 10 years everyone already thinks im a weirdo anyway maybe they willl be afraid LOL


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Thankfully the kids in my neighborhood love what we do so I have only had 1 year that stuff was stolen or broken. And I kinda think that the broken part was from the winds that came through that year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought on sale a couple of AC light fixtures with a battery operate wireless motion sensor. The time can be adjusted. My thoughts for buying them were, marked down from 40 bucks to $12.50...(score!), use them to trigger props, and perhaps use them as a security sensor if someone walks inside my graveyard at night. I figured I can hookup a flood light and something noisy to scare off the perpetrator. Although I've never left lawn props unattended overnight, these could be used if I should need them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ms Poison said:


> I totally like your idea that may be more workable for me. But still dont want to put my standing peeps out no way to do with wire. Im just gonna start with the tombstones and see what happens I guess. I have have lived here for 10 years everyone already thinks im a weirdo anyway maybe they willl be afraid LOL


:jol:MsPoison, I bank on the fear factor. I am the weirdo on the street (in fact the whole town) that decorates over the top for Halloween....soooo....with that comes a bit of fear...people don't know how to take you if you don't fit into one of their 'predefined' catagories. So...go with that.... a little fear is a good thing. Don't borrow trouble, chances are they will leave you alone...and if they don't.....get out your VooDoo dolls...they work every time!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Mother Nature is responsible for more vandalism than people. The longer you have your haunt up, the greater chance of damage, by vandals or weather.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I think Mother Nature is responsible for more vandalism than people. The longer you have your haunt up, the greater chance of damage, by vandals or weather.


Yeah but the longer you and everyone else gets to enjoy it.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Daves cable idea is interesting, although I have a large enough yard I would need alot of cables. 

There was a thread last year about cheap noisy alarms that you attach to the bottom of props, and when picked up it sounds like a car alarm. Worked with magnets to keep the switch down I think. That is also another thought for those looking to put props out. Noise is a great deterant, although it would be rather frustrating having the alarm in the middle of the night and having to go shut it off, it may be worth it to save a prop. 

I also agree with Jaege. More time to enjoy and I hope I can continue to do such for many years to come without vandalism.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine are so cheap no one would bother.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

I always set up on the first week end of october,the pannels on the house,my huge collums and cemetary gates, lights and tombstones stay out.
only a few props stay out and i've risked leaving my crank ghost on the porch with the fake flames.
i bring in all my zombies and expensive props inside before bed time,.
been lucky and never had vandals,thinking maybe it's because they think it's cool but it only takes one to ruin it,fingers crossed.i may also have to do with the city lamp post on my corner lawn that prevents them from damaging my things..

two more weeks to go before it all starts


----------

